
'Aging with attitude': How to fix technology's ageism problem - BigConna
https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/pringle-tech-ageism-1.5272981
======
leokiev
If people will learn even after sixty^ it will be the best to them^ Y know one
teacher, she is 95 years old, and she is in good mood, even run to the job,
That mean that our mind must work to be health and good mood)))) It is good
idea to help them, that we will also same age(maybe))

------
jgbaylon
Good job! :)

